# qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen



## Sandbank (16. September 2015)

Guten Abend;

Im Sommer hatte ich mein erstes Brandungsangelerlebnis. Da es mir Spass machte, kommt im Oktober nochmal 5 Tage Rerik hinzu.

Aus dem Sommer sind ohne Verluste noch alle 6 gekauften Vorfächer vorhanden. Leider sind nur 2-3 einsetzbar, mit Weitwurfclip einsetzbar  0(null).

Für Oktober möchte ich nun 2-3 Vorfächer für Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch und Dorsch -mit- Weitwurfclip oder gleichartiger Technik zukaufen. Möglichst unauffällig, also nicht so viel Schnickschnack(zig Perlen, riesige Auftriebskörper, Löffel, Drahtverbindungen zur Mundschnur usw.) dran.

Im Sommer hatte ich auch 2 gekaufte Vorfächer dabei, die falsch montiert waren, hab das 4 mal gedreht und gewendet, die Weitwurfclips waren immer unpassend platziert. Das ging in keiner Position.

Also kurz, wo bekomm ich diese fertigen Vorfächer in _*guter Qualität*_ her?

Edit: Es gab noch ein Problem bei diesen fertigen Vorfächern *mehrerer Hersteller.  *Die Hakenknoten waren so beschaffen, dass da kein Wattwurm drüberrutschte. Ende nicht abgeschnitten, stakte heraus. Mundschnur im allg. zu dick. So über Daumen 30-50% der Wattwürmer liefen beim Aufziehen an der Stelle aus. Fürchterliches Gefummel.


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Moin .

Wenn du sichere haben willst selber tüdeln,

gibt im Netz vorlagen.

Ansonsten jeder gute Angelladen an der Küste.




Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Sandbank (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Ja, selber tüdeln... Für die 2-3 Einsätze im Oktober mach ich da noch nicht selbst rum. Das kommt später, keine Frage, aber erst mit mehr Erfahrung.

3 Vorfächer kamen im Sommer aus dem örtlichen Binnenladen mit Beratung. 3 von einem Laden an der Küste mit Beratung. Alle waren irgendwie Murks, also es gab was Auszusetzen. 

Gefischt habe ich dann mit den Unauffälligsten, teilweise habe ich die Weitwurfclips abgebrochen(Tüdelvermeidung), da sie eh nicht passten, weil Mundschnur länger als der Weitwurfclip eingebungen war. Da sie ansonsten aber meinem Anspruch auf Unauffälligkeit entsprachen, habe ich sie verwendet.



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Wenn du sichere haben willst selber tüdeln,
> gibt im Netz vorlagen.
> ...


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Nur DIY-Vorfächer sind so, wie man sie exakt haben möchte. In einer guten Stunde baust du so viele, wie du in einer Woche nicht verbrauchen kannst.

Hier kriegst du alles, was dazu nötig ist:

http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/


----------



## Sandbank (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur DIY-Vorfächer sind so, wie man sie exakt haben möchte. In einer guten Stunde baust du so viele, wie du in einer Woche nicht verbrauchen kannst.
> 
> Hier kriegst du alles, was dazu nötig ist:
> 
> http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/



Ja, aber da brauch ich Anleitung! Und ich befürchte, dass ich wieder unnötiges Zeugs bestelle, was rumliegt. Weil zB. nur Grosspackungen verfügbar usw.
Das liegt alles rum und nach 6 Monaten weiss ich nicht mehr, für was der Krempel war.

Edit: DIY ist doit yourself, ne?


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Für die Ostsee brauchst du ja nun wirklich nicht viel, besonders wenn du eh wenig Blink-Blink auf die Mundschnüre packen willst. Anleitungen für Rigs gibts ja im Netz zu Hauf und die einfachsten sind auch wie fast immer die besten.

Hier gibts auch ein paar schöne Anregungen dazu:

http://www.planetseafishing.com/

P.S.: Wer nicht ins Wasser springt, der lernt niemals schwimmen!


----------



## Sandbank (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Hm, die Lernkurve, dass man sich nach einmal Brandungsangeln schon seine Vorfächer selber baut, ist doch recht steil. Nagut.

Ich wart mal 2 Tage mit diesem Thread, dann werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*



Sandbank schrieb:


> Hm, die Lernkurve, dass man sich nach einmal Brandungsangeln schon seine Vorfächer selber baut, ist doch recht steil. Nagut.



Chacka! Du schaffst das!!! :vik:


----------



## KoaxKalli (16. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Hi,
Wir haben anfangs auch immer fertig gekauft. Nach dem zweiten Mal haben wir dann auch selber gebaut und es klappt tatsächlich sehr gut. Wir benötigen auch ein paar mehr, weil wir die vorfächer generell nur durch wechseln um Zeit zu sparen. So hat jeder seine sechs Vorfächer fertig beködert am Dreibein hängen und der Fisch kann kommen.

PS: kannst dich ja mal melden. Wir sind im Oktober auch wieder im Raum Rerik/Kübo unterwegs.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Moin 

Und gegen den "ich weiß nicht mehr was es ist "gibt es 

boxen die sich sogar beschriften lassen.:q#6

Kannst auch hier mal schauen 

http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/brandungsmontagen/brandungsmontagen.htm


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Franky (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Nach dem ersten Reinfall mit fertigen Montagen noch VOR dem ersten Brandungsangeln überhaupt, bin ich sofort zum Selbstknüppern übergegangen...
5 Montagen gekauft, zu Hause ausgepackt und die Einzelteile eingesammelt, nachdem sie sich auf dem Fußboden verstreut hatten. Die Dinger wurden mehr oder weniger mit dem "Hausfrauenschlag mit Einfachschuhschlaufe" zusammengeknotet! Da war dann auch noch so viel Tüdel dran, dass ich aus den 5 Stück schnell 10 zusammenbasteln konnte. Haken, Wirbel und Schnur hatte ich zu Hauf! 
Ein kleines Büchlein von R&R http://www.ruteundrolle-shop.de/epages/62573255.sf/de_DE/?ObjectID=12738244 schadet auch nie. Wenn man dann mal richtig einsteigen will, lohnt sich auch ein Besuch bei Gemini-Tackle. Die Genie-Rig-Geschichte finde ich echt genial!
http://www.gemini-tackle.co.uk/


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*



Andal schrieb:


> Hier kriegst du alles, was dazu nötig ist:
> 
> http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/



Jawollo! Die Seite ist sehr Empfehlenswert! Ich habe auch die Tage direkt mal bestellt. Im Oktober geht's endlich wieder nach Fehmarn und nachdem ich jetzt etwa 10 mal zum Brandungsangeln war, ist die Zeit gekommen das ich mir auch jetzt endlich meine ersten Vorfächer selber binden will. Habe persönlich auch mit den einfachsten Rigs die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht. Ohne Bling-Bling und viel Geschnörkel dran... :vik:


----------



## Dingsens (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Moinsen,

die Zebco Shore Rigs sind eigentlich ziemlich gut gebunden und recht brauchbar. Daiwa/Cormoran wäre sonst auch noch ne Alternative.
Guck mal in die Bucht,da ist ne einigermaßen große Auswahl.
Selber basteln macht natürlich auch Spaß,lohnt aber tatsächlich nur,wenn man die Zeit dazu hat. Für 2-3 Einsätze im Jahr tun es auch gekaufte Vorfächer,wie oben genannt.

Gruß von der Küste.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Moin 

Noch eines fällt mir ein wenn kaufen dann Systeme wo auf der Verpackung

 gezeigt wird wie die angewendet werden,ja gibt es.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Sandbank (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Aaalso;

Weil ihr ja so einhellig auf selbst basteln verwiesen habt, habe ich mir die Sache nochmal überschlafen. 
Heute habe ich meine Vorfächer nochmal angeguckt. Und Reparaturbedarf festgestellt. Da muss ich sowieso tätig werden und die Vorfächer tauschen. Dann dachte ich, die unbenutzten Vorfächer bau ich mir einfach um, dass ich damit zufrieden bin.

War dann grad im örtlichen Angelladen und hab mal geguckt, was da so für Material dafür rumliegt.
Hab fast(ist bestellt) alles bekommen. Incl. das empfohlene Buch von Franky(73 Meeresmontagen). Na dann fummele ich mir das Zeug eben selbst zusammen, man lernt nie aus. Da weiss ich am Wasser wenigstens, wie es gedacht ist und auf wen ich schimpfen kann

Alle eure Links habe ich ein einen neuen Ordner Vorfachbasteln getan. Es sind gute Links! Sogar Knoten idiotensicher erklärt.

*Danke*#6


----------



## Schmale (17. September 2015)

*AW: qualitativ gutes Brandungsvorfach fertig kaufen*

Gibt noch nen gutes Buch fürs Vorfachbasteln:

http://angelfuehrer.dbap.de/SID=si5.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=378



lg


----------

